# pricey shrimp food:-/



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Grayberries feeding on a recently deceased adult male dwarf Mexican cray. A $20 snack gone in under 6 hours.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder how much that is per pound.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ouch Storm  Hope the other pair make it up for you in due time.

One of mind was struggling to molt the moment I put it in, I actually thought it was dead for two days. Every time I tried to pick it out, it shot away. They seems to be doing fine now except one of them appear to be extremely illusive.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks Storm, i know the feeling..has happen to me too


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Just like the time I put 40rcs/10yellow/10blue into my community fish tank. But mine was live food, which is more pricey.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I got crays to replace ur dead one. Interested in a trade? Shrimp for cray?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> I got crays to replace ur dead one. Interested in a trade? Shrimp for cray?


There are a lot of grayberries in there, lol! More than enough to trade. But not many people are interested in "next gen" blueberry shrimp... you sure you know what you're offering?!

TomC: I wonder how much that is per pound. 

let's see, assuming .5 gram at ~453.59 grams per pound... ouch! $907.18 per pound! They're not getting THAT every day.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Storm you still have those "blueberries"? I mean "greyberries".... LOL

Mine were long gone! I love my CRS more. Let me know if you want some.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes. Both of mine were locked in a death grip this morning. I thought for sure the larger one had killed the smaller one. I had to intervene and poke them to separate them. Luckily both were okay.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I just lost a 2nd cray. Down to two from four, now. One male and one unknown, each in a seperate tank. The survivors have molted with no issue, so I don't think it's water parmeters. 
Those grayberries are getting spoiled!


----------

